# Elecsoll batterys



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi are these elecsol batterys better than standard leisure batterys.i im off hook up most of time and have a 130 watt solar thanks tude


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't tell yet as mine are not yet two years old but they do have a five year guarantee, I think. If I am wrong someone will correct me, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you intend drawing high currents then I'd consider alternatives. That apart, they are great.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Elecsol batteries are wet electrolyte batteries with carbon fibre incorporated into the plate build. This makes them more tollerant to over-discharge types of abuse. Only you can say if its worth the extra cash over that of a "normal" leisure battery. If you want a battery intended for regular deep discharge then consider full traction duty batteries of the type fitted to golf buggies.

C.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: elecsoll batterys*



tude said:


> hi are these elecsol batterys better than standard leisure batterys.i im off hook up most of time and have a 130 watt solar thanks tude


Hi Tude,

We are on our fourth year with 3 x 100 amp Elecsols, and still doing well. There is 1 x 90 amp, at 8 years old, on periodical trickle charge in our home garage, and according to the hydrometer, it's doing well too.

Expensive, but good.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My theory is the carbon plates are less effective at giving "plate area" in terms of the necessary rates of surface chemistry at high currents. But in return they can withstand more abuse.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have them on my m'home and presume they do not need any maintenance. I hope I'm right????


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I would go along with that Dave. The other thing to remember and one which I have suffered myself on previous occasions is when batteries get old and their effective capacity is significantly decreased the SG of the battery remains high when its fully charged but has only gone down a little when the volts die! i.e. it does not go down so far. A Full discharge test down to about 10.8 volts when discharged at the 8 hour rate is the way to prove actual capacity.

c.

Oh, and its just 4 degrees C at Moreton-in-the-Marsh!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Elecsol v ?*

I have had reasonable results from Elecsol Batteries both the "old" with screw caps and the new maintenance free that you cant get to the electrolite
My opinion is they are no better or worse than any other "leisure" battery 
The Amp Hour rating of Elecsol is not that used by the rest of the battery industry ie C20 so you need to downrate the Elecsol to the C100 rating which is a lot lower so your 110 amp Elecsol is a 90 amp hour compared to other makes (see the manufacturers website for details - www.centution-akku.nl
5 year guarantee has its issues but with a little effort you should get satisfaction


----------

